# Fish Id



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what in the world this is? Caught in matagorda bay.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Reef runner also referred to as a cigar fish or lizard fish.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

baby loch ness monster. i've never been able to identify a single fish ID on here. :texasflag


----------



## brickbat (Mar 22, 2017)

Lizard fish , it looks like by the mouth. Has a mouth shaped like a frog but with TEETH. Great bait. We catch trout in the cooler months with these in their stomach. They say the larger ones are great to eat, but that was in Florida where they smoke mullet. LOL I have eaten some really good smoked mullet

brickbat


----------

